# Ever seen an eagle swim for his food?



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Quite cool to see.


> Ever See An Eagle Do The Breast Stroke?
> 
> This footage was taken at Mallard Lakes subdivision in Baton Rouge .
> 
> ...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

What was he trying to pull out?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry, this came with the email.



> Ever See An Eagle Do The Breast Stroke?
> 
> This footage was taken at Mallard Lakes subdivision in Baton Rouge .
> 
> ...


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That there is one of the craziest things I've ever seen!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a crafty eagle! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That is awesome! Amazing what animals can do. o-|| 
Thanks for sharing that.


----------

